# EMT/PARAMEDIC work in OZ/Canada..?



## robbiemol (Aug 2, 2010)

Hi guys hope some one can help me out, i want to move to oz/ canada/new zealand and work in the ambulance service, i am from Ireland and have 3 years in ems working full time an an EMT, i am currently on a paramedic course in Denmark and hope to move in early 2011, i will be finished my course in oct with 1200 supervised clinical hours and ACLS,ITLS,PALS,AND RSI.

 i am just wondering do ambulance service in oz/ canada/new zealand take newly trained paramedics? any help would be great guys. i just want to get experience out side of ireland, i would work at bls levels and work my way up where ever i go, its not about working as a paramedic rite away its more about the experience. I would only love to train/upskill in any one of these countries and see how other ambulance services train and operate.Thanks guys.

Regards Robbie.


----------



## Outbac1 (Aug 3, 2010)

I've copied this from a post of mine about a year ago. I've updated the links.
I suggest you contact our Nearest Canadian embassy for info on immigration. I have no idea what is required for that. 

If you are a paramedic however you can challenge our provincial test. If you go here  
http://www.gov.ns.ca/health/ehs/paramedics/policies.asp 

There is some information on registration here in Nova Scotia. There is also a list of essential competancies. You can use these to compare your level of training and practice to what is required here. If you think your current training etc. is similar to ours you can ask your medical director to sign off on it. Then you can send it to our medical director for an evaluation. If he accepts it as being comparable then you would be registered at the appropriate level. 

Our neighbouring province of New Brunswick is currently hiring PCPs. I know you have to register with the Paramedic Association of New Brunswick first, (www.panb.ca). Then send an application to Ambulance New Brunswick, (http:www.ambulancenb.ca/en-us/Pages/home.aspx). Full time PCP's make about $21.00/hr."

Here are some more web sites:

http://www.paramedicacademy.ca/home.php?lang=en_EN

http://www.msop.ca/

http://www.hollandcollege.com/admissions/full_time_programs/advanced_care_paramedic/

http://www.paramedic.ca/Content.aspx?ContentID=30&ContentTypeID=1

http://www.cma.ca/index.php?ci_id=50602&la_id=1

At the moment there is lots of work as a casual. Most are working full time hours each week, and lots of overtime. Depending on registration level pay is about $20.00 - $24.00/hr.


----------



## robbiemol (Aug 3, 2010)

thanks outbac1 very helpful stuff, i will check all them sites out.


----------



## Stew (Aug 3, 2010)

This is the website for our service. We regularly recruit from outside of Australia for qualified paramedics (have a large number of people from the UK). All the info should be there with relevant contact numbers.

http://www.ambulance.qld.gov.au/recruitment/

The following are Government operated ambulance services in other states in Australia. I'm not sure of their international recruiting activities. 

http://www.ambulance.vic.gov.au
http://www.ambulance.nsw.gov.au
http://www.saambulance.com.au
http://www.ambulance.act.gov.au


----------



## robbiemol (Aug 4, 2010)

Thanks stew for the info, i am training in Denmark as a para and hope to get work over with any ambulance service,my main goal is to get my degree over there and hopefuly do it with a service. Do you know if there is much work in the privates or mines just to make money while you would be waiting to join a service? i would be willing to work remote for a service as i have no children or ties would this help? any more info mate would be great.


----------



## MrBrown (Aug 5, 2010)

What sort of education are you undertaking (eg University Degree) and what sort of scope of practice do you get?


----------



## robbiemol (Aug 5, 2010)

The course i am on is run by a private provider in Denmark, It registers you with aremt and i have been told by a UK para instructor once i have the 1200 supervised clinical placement hours and the fact that i have 3 years as an EMT i should have no problem with HPC reg in the UK. I would really like to get a degree in OZ or New Zealand and that would be my main goal, As for scope of practice, It is quite close to the UK para bar the RSI, cardio convert and TC pacing that is on the course we are doing. course length is, when i am finished 9-12 months depending if you want more clinical than 1200, you had to be a tech before you could come on the course. I know i will not have any experience bar the 1200 hours as a para but, i will start at a lower level i have no ego's just because i am trained that i should go in at that level. I have a good head for the job and really love what i do and want to learn, Also my placements are on an ambo with 2 para's and a doctor.


----------



## MrBrown (Aug 5, 2010)

I am suprised the course is that short and gives you a scope of practice that includes things like RSI which take years to get here.

My suggestion would be to have a look at AUT for our BHSc Paramedic degree which is mandatory from next year for our Paramedic (ILS) level Officers.

http://www.aut.ac.nz/study-at-aut/s...-courses/bachelor-of-health-science-paramedic


----------



## robbiemol (Aug 5, 2010)

I would agree with you mr brown when i was told that RSI was a part of the course. I knew myself i was years away from using it and would not be adding it to my scope of skills, great to have the course done so if i ever have to assist a icp i know and understand what is going on and how RSI works. I will look into uni and see if i can get on a course and get my degree. I am using this course as my starting point and want to get to icp, i know this will take time and i am ready to put in the hard work that it is going to take me. any advice to give a young student paramedic?


----------

